

Sun's path June to December (Photo) - davidcann
http://helpmyphysics.co.uk/wordpress/?p=276

======
nfnaaron
I was just explaining to my kid how you can tell your latitude from the sun's
angle at noon, if you know the day. This picture solidified that idea.

------
samratjp
Such an elegant solution in the day of the never decreasing memory card sizes
and megapixels.

~~~
mortenjorck
Yes. I can easily imagine a maximalist-geek solution involving a
weatherproofed enclosure, a webcam, a solar array, a wi-fi antenna, and a
server script with ImageMagick that exposure-compensates and additively
composites each new image for 10 months.

------
po
Wait a minute... how do you scan an undeveloped piece of photographic paper?
If you read the instructions it says to put the paper on a scanner in a dark
room and just scan away. Doesn't the scanner immediately blow out the image?

[http://www.pinholephotography.org/Solargraph%20instructions....](http://www.pinholephotography.org/Solargraph%20instructions.htm)

~~~
voidpointer
I was just wondering about the same thing. It's the super-long (over)
exposure. See
[http://www.solargraphy.com/index.php?option=com_content&...](http://www.solargraphy.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=13&Itemid=14)

~~~
po
I don't know... this explanation just opens up a whole new set of questions
for me.

"Although there is a piece of black and white photosensitive paper inside the
pinhole camera the result will be in colour."

Huh? I think I'm doomed to spend the rest of the evening on wikipedia reading
about photo paper chemistry.

------
voidpointer
I'm surprised that he is able to scan the latent image from the exposed
photographic paper without developing it. Especially since the scanner will
further expose the paper so it would be useless afterwards... Maybe this is
just working because the paper gets way overexposed and that will make the
latent image actually show without development. Does anybody know what's going
on there?

~~~
voidpointer
Ok, to answer my own question... It is the long exposure time. See
[http://www.solargraphy.com/index.php?option=com_content&...](http://www.solargraphy.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=13&Itemid=14)

------
po
Wow, Google has a lot of good examples:
[http://www.google.com/images?&q=Solargraph](http://www.google.com/images?&q=Solargraph)

------
die_sekte
I was expection a metaphor about Sun Microsystems' decline.

~~~
samratjp
That would be funny. Maybe it'd be The Departed: Gosling Edition

------
kenj0418
Was I the only one expecting the picture to involve Larry Ellison and a wood-
chipper?

------
thmz
This appeared on Makezine last month. And it got me thinking: what would be
the best way to do this with a webcam?

pixel = (added pixel value of all frames) / total frames?

------
zooey
It seems a futuristic skyscraper behind an old fashion house

